# Profile Picture



## Christusregnat (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello All,

I can't seem to get my profile picture to display on my post. It's saved properly (as far as I can tell), but it doesn't show up. 

Any advice?


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 14, 2008)

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 14, 2008)

"You da bomb!"

John Winthrop to Master Josh Hicks


----------

